
Fabric is Joining Google - uptown
https://fabric.io/blog/fabric-joins-google
======
dorkitude
FYI the new terms are previewed here: [https://fabric.io/terms-
preview](https://fabric.io/terms-preview)

For users of Fabric/Crashlytics/Answers, is there a TLDR somewhere for the new
terms? (specifically, the delta between their new terms preview and the old
terms)

------
cocktailpeanuts
This is actually a great news. One reason I never used Fabric was because it
was tied to Twitter, which had very reputation for their interest not being
aligned with developer ecosystem.

With Google, developers know exactly what they're getting into when they start
using Fabric. If that's a good thing or not is subjective, but regardless it's
a fantastic thing to have some sort of certainty.

------
cixin
Congrats guys!

But "Thank you all for being a part of this adventure with us!"

Needs to go here:

[https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com](https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com)

